# Cattleya percivaliana peloric in Bud!!!



## DrLeslieEe (May 29, 2022)

I decided to move my percivaliana peloric to another location and it triggered a new growth.

This was out of season and so I thought the growth would be sheathless. But it surprised me with a sheath and buds right after! Not sure if this is normal but it’s going to bloom 6 months after it’s known blooming season (December).

This will be the first time it blooms after 3 years since I brought it from Japan. So exciting as I’ve never seen the flowers (only from pics of Wakayama). The buds are red!!!


----------



## monocotman (May 30, 2022)

Wow fingers crossed!


----------



## dodidoki (May 30, 2022)

Can t wait to see!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 30, 2022)

bated breath


----------



## southernbelle (May 30, 2022)

Anticipation…


----------



## Guldal (May 30, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Wow fingers crossed!


Hear, hear! A band aid on the sore wound from the Ugly Duckling!


----------



## LadySlipper (May 30, 2022)

Thrilled, how long to wait?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 30, 2022)

LadySlipper said:


> Thrilled, how long to wait?


I hope in 1 week for judging… but within 2 weeks I think.


----------



## Wendy (May 31, 2022)

I’m looking forward to seeing these and I hope they’re open for judging! Good luck Leslie!


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 31, 2022)

So what is the usual growth pattern of percivilliana? Haven't grown mine for long enough to tell bloomed last Dec. and has a new growth W/ a sheeth what's next?
Patrick


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2022)

Wendy said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing these and I hope they’re open for judging! Good luck Leslie!


Thanks Wendy! Judging is Saturday so it has 5 days to get its act together lol.

Then it has to go through the blooming time scrutiny of the judges, who may refused to believe that it is a true percivaliana species.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> So what is the usual growth pattern of percivilliana? Haven't grown mine for long enough to tell bloomed last Dec. and has a new growth W/ a sheeth what's next?
> Patrick


Percivaliana usually starts new growths spring to summer, sheath by beginning of fall, and bud by November to bloom in December. This is for Northern Hemisphere.

It’s the opposite for Southern Hemisphere which ours seem to follow at the moment.


----------



## David B (May 31, 2022)

Gee it looks like it just got off a plane from Brazil. Bye the way 2 more growths of your gaskelliana 'Carlisle' in bud.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2022)

Yes it does David!

Btw today the buds are bigger and redder today. Do you think it will make to judging at this rate?

BTW DavidB is the fantastic grower of some of my plants shown here (eg tenebrosas, trianae, gaskelliana, mossiae and labiatas). And an accredited AOS judge too. I have high respects for him.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 31, 2022)

ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## David B (May 31, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes it does David!
> 
> Btw today the buds are bigger and redder today. Do you think it will make to judging at this rate?
> 
> ...


I would put my money on just opening.


----------



## LadySlipper (Jun 1, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I hope in 1 week for judging… but within 2 weeks I think.


Good luck, thanks for the reply.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 1, 2022)

It will bloom the day after judging.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 1, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> It will bloom the day after judging.


Haha the Murphy Law of flower timing… either it blooms early and crumples the day before judging, or opens one day after judging. Most of my plants love to follow these schedules just to irk me lol.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 1, 2022)

Or it will bloom on time with juuuuuuuuuust enough imperfections.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 2, 2022)

Ok slightly longer today… will it open Friday???? Let’s take survey of predicting it’s opening day! I say Monday next week aka 4 days. A shimmering copper red colour.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 3, 2022)

Wow very interesting!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2022)

what defines opening?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 3, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> what defines opening?


Fully stretched.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 3, 2022)

Bigger but not open for tomorrow judging lol. Now for only self enjoyment!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 6, 2022)

"... And so this is Christmas, I hope you have fun"!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 6, 2022)

Look at that color! Great!
I'll guess they need 4 days for the buds to pop, then 5 days to stretch out fully after that.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 6, 2022)

Here’s it is today, the split is evident and showing the yellow of the petals!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 6, 2022)

Those colours are popping already!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 6, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Those colours are popping already!


And the gorgeousness emanating from the split and vicinity!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 7, 2022)

I think these will open a day or two before my dowiana!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 7, 2022)

Oh my lordie, it’s opening!!!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 7, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 8, 2022)

come on!!!!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 8, 2022)

We can't wait... neither can you, I guess!


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 8, 2022)

Jesus, i can t wait this....


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 8, 2022)

This is about when the buds fall off


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 8, 2022)

Today! Just opened so will stretch and get darker over a few days.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 8, 2022)

Wow that’s quite a sight! Just lovely.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 9, 2022)

Holy Mackerel and Sweet bejeesus! 

Sign me up for a division!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Holy Mackerel and Sweet bejeesus!
> 
> Sign me up for a division!


Too small to divide lol. I might sell in future for USD $5K! It’s that rare. 

Today is starting to get darker.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 9, 2022)

Plant be like: "Go ahead, keep expressing joy. See what happens."


----------



## monocotman (Jun 10, 2022)

Quite a sight! I’d be tempted to self it if it’s a strong plant.
Plenty of people would want seedlings!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 10, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Quite a sight! I’d be tempted to self it if it’s a strong plant.
> Plenty of people would want seedlings!


I didn’t think about selfing it. Something to consider as I have two flowers.

I had another important plan. I actually received pollen of the rare percivaliana marmorata coerulea from Orquidário Americana to breed with!

Imagine the possibilities! Perhaps a blue peloric percivaliana??

Picture below courtesy of Heloisa and Luiz the owners.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 10, 2022)

outstanding form, indeed!!!As i know, pelorism is dominant genetic form, so if it is heterozigous plant, not selfing nor outcrossing will give 100 percent peloric individuals, only at 50 percent of plants will be peloric.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 10, 2022)

coerulea form caused by partial deficincy of anthocyan production, so a i think the better idea is cross it with marmorada.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 10, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> coerulea form caused by partial deficincy of anthocyan production, so a i think the better idea is cross it with marmorada.


Coerulea is recessive so this first generation F1 will likely be all heterozygous carrying coerulea genes. The second generation of sibbing them will produce 50% coerulea marmorata peloric.

Breeding to a marmorata with exceptional form is a future plan when I get one like this (reserved at present in Japan).


----------



## monocotman (Jun 10, 2022)

The possibilities are intriguing Leslie! 
As we don’t know how these rare traits will work out and mesh together with these particular plants, then I would keep my options open.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2022)

why are the sepals so 'mottled'?


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 10, 2022)

Leslie, describe what makes it peloric, please. The sepals sort of look like color break to me.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 10, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> Leslie, describe what makes it peloric, please. The sepals sort of look like color break to me.


About colour break: there are few cattleya clones , proved beeing virus free, what are seem to be virused.Cattleya trianaei Jungle Feather, percivaliana marmorata, rex splash and so on.I think Leslie's plant is not virused, and I think he is careful collector and tests all of his plants.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 10, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> why are the sepals so 'mottled'?


It marmorata form aka beet color and mottled.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 10, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> Leslie, describe what makes it peloric, please. The sepals sort of look like color break to me.


Peloric means the markings of the lip is on the petals… in this case the yellow splash.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 10, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> About colour break: there are few cattleya clones , proved beeing virus free, what are seem to be virused.Cattleya trianaei Jungle Feather, percivaliana marmorata, rex splash and so on.I think Leslie's plant is not virused, and I think he is careful collector and tests all of his plants.


Indeed yes I’m careful with my collection. And it’s true that the ones you named have color breaks as part of their non-virus patterns.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 10, 2022)

It's absolutely mesmerizing! Like ocean sunsets in each petal...and the coerulea one is jaw-dropping as well. Yes, yes, we need these plants to produce offspring!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 11, 2022)

Today the flowers have enlarged and got darker. I think a few more days to stretch. 
NS 14 cm.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 11, 2022)

Going to upload a vdo… hope it works!

View attachment IMG_8406.MOV


----------



## monocotman (Jun 11, 2022)

Colours really pop! And the vid works for me for the first time. As do photos more reliably. The recent upgrades are working for me.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 11, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Colours really pop! And the vid works for me for the first time. As do photos more reliably. The recent upgrades are working for me.


Yes bright fuschia pink with sun rays shooting out on petals! 

Good to hear the site updates work well.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 13, 2022)

Today the petals are rounder and flatter. Fragrance is like crushed ants lol.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 13, 2022)

If fragrance is like a rotted bug, it is a real percivaliana.Very nice, unusual clone.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 18, 2022)

Last day before pollination! Full glory at 14 cm. I think the name ‘Sunset Beach’ is more apt.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm sorry, can I just...* Colors in stripe on left petal with magenta crayon *


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 19, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> I'm sorry, can I just...* Colors in stripe on left petal with magenta crayon *


I agree lol.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 19, 2022)

Incredibly striking!
what have you decided to pollinate it with?


----------



## Guldal (Jun 19, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I think the name ‘Sunset Beach’ is more apt.


'Norma Desmond'


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 19, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Incredibly striking!
> what have you decided to pollinate it with?


I will self one flower. Then use the percivaliana coerulea marmorata on the other one.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Jun 19, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Today! Just opened so will stretch and get darker over a few days.
> 
> View attachment 34865
> View attachment 34866
> ...


It takes about three days from buds splitting to fully open. can't wait until it has it's signature percivilliana sphere shaped petals.
Patrick


----------



## GuRu (Jun 20, 2022)

Leslie, what a great show from emerging of the buds outside the sheath to excellent beautiful flowers.  Congrats !
What I'm wondering is .... was this plant found in the wild or did the pelorism appear during line breeding and artificial propagation ?


----------



## GuRu (Jun 20, 2022)

Guldal said:


> "... And so this is Christmas, I hope you have fun"!


Jens, you forgot to mention the author.....John Lennon.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 20, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, what a great show from emerging of the buds outside the sheath to excellent beautiful flowers.  Congrats !
> What I'm wondering is .... was this plant found in the wild or did the pelorism appear during line breeding and artificial propagation ?


It was bred from a known peloric percivaliana ‘Hercules’ with a tipo marmorata.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 21, 2022)

Lovely!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2022)

OK. I don't grow Catts but, that is very cool. Good job growing and blooming and thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2022)

Amazing flowers and really minimal floof. I didn't think I'd like it all that much,
but I do! I really, really do! And...excellent upstanding dorsal to boot.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 1, 2022)

Interestingly the pods kept the flowers like antiques!


----------

